# Evangers Anyone?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I went into our local foo foo pet store in town with Gryff a few weeks ago. They have a Whippet there and her food was on the floor. Well, Gryff absolutely scarfed it up. It's an all-natural brand called Evangers. As soon as he finished up his bag of Wellness I switched him over to Evangers and he is such a happy little guy. He LOVES the stuff. They have Chicken & Brown Rice and Pheasant & Brown Rice varieties. Does anybody else use this brand?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I won a bunch of Evanger's food at a show in November and was skeptical, especially since I hadn't heard of it before then. They gave me dry kibble and a case of canned foods each day. (It was a two-day show.) The kibble seemed fine, and my dogs did eat it without any problem, but it was the canned foods that impressed me. I really liked the smaller all-meat products, and recently went back and bought a couple of the other canned products. I also like the canned mackerel.

My dogs are still on the Fromm Salmon a la Veg, but once in a while I add a little bit of canned to a couple of the dogs' food, and I try to avoid the Fromm canned until they choose to make it in the US. Evanger has a few varieties that I've tried and liked. They are also reasonably priced (at least at shows) so far.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The big bag of food I bought was under $8.00.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have heard that the canned food is really good. In fact I am supposed to be getting a can this weekend to try. They said it's whole pieces of food and that their havs love it. I need to find a store near me that carries it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have tried Evangers when I had my other dogs, and have tried with these dogs. None of them cared for it. It is supposed to be a really good food, and that's why I wanted them on it. As for the canned food, for what they charge for it, I would rather cook up some chicken or turkey with veggies and add it to their kibble.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I used the little canned 100% meat to doctor up Jasper's food when he was a finicky little pup-- but he gave up on that too eventually. But I liked the company when I researched it. 

where did you find a big bag for $8 dollars?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

WOw - it is so weird someone just posted this .. Cosmo and Ollie had a severe intestinal upset down here in the desert and as a result they had to have a diet change and they were put on drugs and the Hills ID .. Vets choice not mine .. I am now trying to wean them off it but every time I give them something else they have problems with soft stool . 
I just went today to seee the lady here who has the heathly pet food store and she recommended that I start to use this product to get them off the Hills .. She is great as she always give me samples so I do not end up with opened bags of stuff . SHe gave me the kibble and the canned and she said dogs with sensitive stomachs have had good results .. 
I am glad to hear positive things about it ..
Oh Yes ..
I tried to start a New Thread but I could not figure it out this time 
Ahnold was two years old yesterday and it is now a year since he came to live at our house . 
Thanks again Kimberly .. He is a neat little guy and fits in perfectly with us ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You are so welcome! I'm so grateful for you. You're a *great *mommy to him.

By the way, I think you are a _little_ early. I'm pretty sure his birthday is tomorrow (2/22). You can stretch out his celebration now.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah !! I will do that > I think you are right .. I do remember I picked him up on Presidents Day maybe that is the confusion .. I think Cosmo may be the 20th ..
Oh well .. We will milk it for all it is worth this way .. 
He is a happy camper having a birthday flossie for a few days now !!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I got a can of the chicken drummies today and I have to say I'm kinda impressed. There are whole chicken drummies and it smells petty good. I will have to look around to see if I can find some cans near me and try the different varieties.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, when you say there are "whole chicken drummies" in it, do you mean that it is drumsticks with the bones and all?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes but they are specially treated so that they can eat the bones. All my dogs have tried it with no problems. I went and picked up a few more cans this weekend. They aren't the cheapest out there so they probably won't get it every night.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok, I was trying to imagine whole drumsticks in there and figured that I had to be misunderstanding what you meant. LOL! The cans with mackeral (sp?) also have whole fish in them.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I got a few cans of Merrick that have some whole pieces of fish in them. I think I also got a Merrick one that has whole wings. The Evangers actually smells pretty good too. It doesn't really smell like dog food. I haven't tried any other of their stuff yet but probably will. Have you ever heard of Spots Stew? My dogs love it but it is about $3.50 a can!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What's in the Spot's Stew - filet mignon? Sheesh.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

HAHA I'm not sure but it smells good and looks like stew a person would eat. The bigger can is a little better value but still pricey enough to make it a special occasion treat. I think what was good about it was how natural it was. It didn't have a lot of extra "stuff" in it. I did a quick search and found some cheaper online so it may be worth ordering some that way. I also just saw that there seems to be more versions of it now.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige is totally hooked on the Evanger's Chicken drummets dinner. You are so right it's not cheap-and boy does it smell good enough for me to eat.

Right now I have changed their diet-in the rotation stage and they are on Raw-Nature's Variety but after they get bored with that we will go back to the canned-Rommy likes the kibbles but the Princess will not touch them-so he will have Kibbles with some Evanger's chicken mixed in.

Heck they eat better than me-LOL
Pat


----------

